# محاولة لأنشاء حركة دائمة



## ALAAMOH (8 نوفمبر 2011)

اولا اشكر جميع القائمين على الملتقى وخاصة هذا القسم الرائع
عملت تجربتين الاولى عملتها من فترة ولم انجح فيها لكن حابب انى اعرضها عليكم يمكن 
توحى بفكرة ناجحة لاى أحد فيكون لى نصيب من دعائة وهى كالتالى
جبت برميل مياة فاضي وقمت بغلقة باحكام 
فتحت فية فتحة صغيرة من اعلى وفتحة مماثلة من اسفل
قمت بتركبت حنفية مياة في الفتحة السفلي ولى فى الفتحة العلية 
ثم ملأتة بالماء ووضعت اسفل الحنفية جردل فارغ ووضعت اللى فى الجردل 
ثم قمت بفتح الحنفية 
كان ظنى ان الماء لما ينزل من الحنفية هيقل الضغط فى البرميل ومش 
هيلاقى مكان يعوض منة هذا النقص غير اللى اللى انا وضعتة فى الجردل
فيسحب من الجردل ماء مرة تانية وبهذا اكون عملت حلقة مغلقة
وحصل فعلا ورئيت الماء طالع الى ان وصل الى حافة البرميل العلوية 
لكن حصل حاجة غريبة وقفت الماء عند الحافة وبدا البرميل ياخد هواء 
من الحنفية بطريقة غريبة محولتش ابحث عن حلول لانشغالى 
بس فية حلول موجودة​


----------



## ايهابووو (12 نوفمبر 2011)

هذا الموضوع اعتقد انه مكرر اذكر انه ثمة شخص اوحى بنفس الفكرة على كل حال هذه الفكرة غير مجدية 
ابدا

حسب ما فهمت منك وانت لم تقم بارفاع مخطط ورسومات فهمت انك تريد اعادة رفع الماء من جديد من الخزان السفلي للخزان الاعلى بواسطة الخلخلة ينخفض الضغط داخل الخزان العلوي فيسحب الماء من الخزان السفلي وتستمر العملية اليس ذلك ما تقصد ؟

اذا كان ذلك فتلك الفكرة غير صحيحة لسبب ان اعادة رفع الماء للاعلى عندما تقوم برفعه فانك تقاوم الجاذبية 

اي ثقالة اي وزن الماء وان اعادة رفع الكمية المطلوبة من الماء للاعلى تتطلب طاقة اكثر بكثير من الطاقة الناتجة نتيجة انخفاض الضغط بالبرميل الاعلى على كل حال لدي اختراع مازال قيد التجارب مشابه الى حد ما للمثال الذي تحدثت انت عنه لكن يختلف عنه وهو يقوم بالحركة الدائمة للماء متسببا بادارة العنفات وبالتالي توليد الكهرباء 

لكنه لا يخالف قانون مصونية الطاقة لانه لا يخلق الطاقة من العدم بل يتفق مع كل قوانين الفيزياء اتفاقا تاما 

ولن افصح عنه وعن تفاصيله الا بعد الانتهاء من العمل تماما والتأكد من جدواه اما عن فكرتك فهي غير صحيحة يا عزيزي


----------



## Farouq_it (13 نوفمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الحيم

توجد مغالطة كبير ة جدا Tesla لم يقل طاقة من لا شئ انما قال

الفضاء الكوني يحتوي على طاقة ليس لها نهاية و لا احد يستعملها

و محاولاته هي للوصول الى هذه الطاقة


----------



## Farouq_it (13 نوفمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

و للتبسيط تخيل نفسك تعيش على هضبة عالية جدا و الامطار تتهطل بشكل دائم
اذا فسقوط الماء من الهضبة الى الاسفل يمكن اسخدامه في توليد الطاقة
لكن مساحة الهضبة كبيرة جدا و لا ترى حدودها و لا الاسفل اذا ليس من الممكن الاستفادة
و نحن نعلم بوجود الموجات اللاسكية و لا كن نجهل اين تذهب و الله اعلم


----------



## jomma (13 نوفمبر 2011)

farouq_it قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الحيم
> 
> توجد مغالطة كبير ة جدا tesla لم يقل طاقة من لا شئ انما قال
> 
> ...


 
هذا صحيح مهندس فاروق، وهذا ما حاولت ان اوضحه لبعض الإخوة الزملاء، بأن فرق كبير من ان تخلق طاقة من العدم او تستغل الطاقة الحرة الموجودة حولنا مثل الطاقة الشمسية وطاقة الرياح والطاقة الجوفية وربما انواع اخرى من الطاقة، المشكلة ان الإخوة الذين يدافعون عن نظريات واختراعات تسلا لم يثبتوا لنا شياء ولم يقدموا لنا الا الوعود التي طال امدها. عموما عدم الفهم ادى إلى مناقشات عقيمة وخصومات لم يكن لها مبرر.:81:


----------



## ALAAMOH (13 نوفمبر 2011)

ايهابووو قال:


> هذا الموضوع اعتقد انه مكرر اذكر انه ثمة شخص اوحى بنفس الفكرة على كل حال هذه الفكرة غير مجدية
> ابدا
> 
> حسب ما فهمت منك وانت لم تقم بارفاع مخطط ورسومات فهمت انك تريد اعادة رفع الماء من جديد من الخزان السفلي للخزان الاعلى بواسطة الخلخلة ينخفض الضغط داخل الخزان العلوي فيسحب الماء من الخزان السفلي وتستمر العملية اليس ذلك ما تقصد ؟
> ...


شكرا اخى الفاضل على مشاركتك وانا لم اقل ان الفكرة نجحت ولاكن تمنيت ان توحى بفكرة لاحد الاعضاء ونحن ننتظر نجاحك ان شاء الله ومش عارف اذا كان ممكن استغلال الخاصية الشعرية فى المساعدة على مقاومة الجاذبية او تركيب مضخة تعمل على مساعدة الماء فى الرجوع على ان تركب ريش المروحة اسفل الماء النازل من البرميل بطريقة ما


----------



## ALAAMOH (13 نوفمبر 2011)

farouq_it قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الحيم
> 
> توجد مغالطة كبير ة جدا tesla لم يقل طاقة من لا شئ انما قال
> 
> ...


 
شكرا لك مهندسنا الحبيب لاكن العلم لم يتوقف عند تسلا 
وفوق كل زى علمآ عليم​


----------



## ALAAMOH (13 نوفمبر 2011)

jomma قال:


> هذا صحيح مهندس فاروق، وهذا ما حاولت ان اوضحه لبعض الإخوة الزملاء، بأن فرق كبير من ان تخلق طاقة من العدم او تستغل الطاقة الحرة الموجودة حولنا مثل الطاقة الشمسية وطاقة الرياح والطاقة الجوفية وربما انواع اخرى من الطاقة، المشكلة ان الإخوة الذين يدافعون عن نظريات واختراعات تسلا لم يثبتوا لنا شياء ولم يقدموا لنا الا الوعود التي طال امدها. عموما عدم الفهم ادى إلى مناقشات عقيمة وخصومات لم يكن لها مبرر.:81:


استاذنا الكبير والغالى انتم اهل العلم ويجب ان يتسع صدركم لكل الافكار 
مهندس جمعة سؤال بالله انت ما حاولت ولا مرة تجرب تعمل المحرك ذاتى الحركة​


----------



## zamalkawi (14 نوفمبر 2011)

alaamoh قال:


> مهندس جمعة سؤال بالله انت ما حاولت ولا مرة تجرب تعمل المحرك ذاتى الحركة



يا أخي
لو أن كل علم لا نعلمه أو لا نعلمه حاولنا أن نجربه بأنفسنا لما تقدمنا خطوة!!
لا مانع من إجراء بعض التجارب العملية لتأكيد وتثبيت بعض المبادئ النظرية التي تعلمناها
أما أن نجرب كل قانون نظري بأنفسنا (وهذا يشمل تجربته عند مختلف الظروف، وبمختلف المداخيل) فهذا ضرب من الخيال!!
وما فائدة العلم الذي نتعلمه لو أننا لن نصدق أي علم حتى نجربه بأنفسنا؟

إن مبدأ حفظ الطاقة مبدأ بسيط وسهل ويتفق تماما مع العقل والمنطق
فهو يقول ببساطة أن الطاقة لا تفنى ولا تأتي من العدم
وهذا يعني أنك مستحيل أن تحصل على طاقة من أي نظام إلا إذا قمن بإدخال طاقة له، أو إذا نقصت الطاقة الداخلية لهذا النظام
فالسيارة مثلا التي تسير بالبنزين، لا يدخل لها أي شيء، ولكن مستوة الطاقة الداخلية بها يقل نتيجة حرق البنزين
أما السيارة التي تسير بالطاقة الشمسية، فلا يقل مستوى الطاقة الداخلية بها، ولكنها تتلقى طاقة خارجية

لا أحتاج لصنع محرك يخالف مبدأ حفظ الطاقة كي أقتنع بهذا المبدأ، فهذا المبدأ علاوة على أنه أقرب للمنطق، أطبقه يوميا في حياتي العملية في عملي كمهندس، والغريب أن الواقع العملي يثبت لي أنه دائما صحيح!!

لو أنك مهندس أو ذو تخصص علمي، فستفهم بسهولة ما أقول. أما لو أنك لست مهندسا، ولديك اهتمام بالهندسة، فأنصحك بتحصيل العلم من مصادر صحيحة، وابتعد عن أوهام الإنترنت التي تضلل العقول، ولا تصدر حكما نهائيا على أمر ما، خاصة إذا كنت غير مؤهل لإصدار الأحكام بسبب قلة علمك وعدك تخصصك


----------



## فراس mmm (17 نوفمبر 2011)

​*اشكر جميع القائمين على الملتقى وخاصة هذا القسم الرائع*


----------



## jomma (18 نوفمبر 2011)

alaamoh قال:


> استاذنا الكبير والغالى انتم اهل العلم ويجب ان يتسع صدركم لكل الافكار
> مهندس جمعة سؤال بالله انت ما حاولت ولا مرة تجرب تعمل المحرك ذاتى الحركة​



شكرا سيدي الكريم على مداخلتك، سوف نتقبل مداخلاتكم دائما برحابة صدر. الموضع لا يتعلق بوجهة نظر قد نختلف فيها او نتفق، ولا في طرح فكرة نناقشها، ولكن الموضوع يتعلق بثوابت وارضية مشتركة نحاول ارسائها لبدء اي نقاش مفيد،، فإذا قلت لي بأنك سوف توّلد او تخلق شيء من لا شيء، عندها يتحول النقاش إلى مجادلة لا معنى لها، مع ذلك لم نغلق النقاش معك وها نحن نرحب بمداخلاتك في هذا الموضوع بكل رحابة صدر. والإجابة على سؤالك واضحة من ردي على مداخلتك الكريمة.:28:


----------



## ALAAMOH (24 نوفمبر 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> يا أخي
> لو أن كل علم لا نعلمه أو لا نعلمه حاولنا أن نجربه بأنفسنا لما تقدمنا خطوة!!
> لا مانع من إجراء بعض التجارب العملية لتأكيد وتثبيت بعض المبادئ النظرية التي تعلمناها
> أما أن نجرب كل قانون نظري بأنفسنا (وهذا يشمل تجربته عند مختلف الظروف، وبمختلف المداخيل) فهذا ضرب من الخيال!!
> ...


اخى اسف على التاخير و لى سؤال عند اذا تكرمت على بالاجابة اكون شاكر سقطت تفاحة على نيوتن فتعلم العالم قوانين الجاذبية واصبحت من الثوابت العلمية اللتى لا يشكك احد فى صحتها حسب علمى الماء يمثل 85% من وزن التفاحة بمعنى ان شجره تحمل 200 ك تفاح قد قامت برفع 
ماء وزنة 170 ك من باطن الارض الى ارتفاعات ليست بسيطة السؤال حبيبى كيف استطاعت شجرة بدون عقل بدون معدات بدون طاقة تحدى قوانين الجاذبية ورفع هذة الكمية من الماء و الف شكر اخى الحبيب على النصيحة الغالية ​


----------



## ALAAMOH (24 نوفمبر 2011)

jomma قال:


> شكرا سيدي الكريم على مداخلتك، سوف نتقبل مداخلاتكم دائما برحابة صدر. الموضع لا يتعلق بوجهة نظر قد نختلف فيها او نتفق، ولا في طرح فكرة نناقشها، ولكن الموضوع يتعلق بثوابت وارضية مشتركة نحاول ارسائها لبدء اي نقاش مفيد،، فإذا قلت لي بأنك سوف توّلد او تخلق شيء من لا شيء، عندها يتحول النقاش إلى مجادلة لا معنى لها، مع ذلك لم نغلق النقاش معك وها نحن نرحب بمداخلاتك في هذا الموضوع بكل رحابة صدر. والإجابة على سؤالك واضحة من ردي على مداخلتك الكريمة.:28:


 الف شكرا مهندسنا الكبير وموفق بأذن الله​


----------



## jomma (24 نوفمبر 2011)

ALAAMOH قال:


> اخى اسف على التاخير و لى سؤال عند اذا تكرمت على بالاجابة اكون شاكر سقطت تفاحة على نيوتن فتعلم العالم قوانين الجاذبية واصبحت من الثوابت العلمية اللتى لا يشكك احد فى صحتها حسب علمى الماء يمثل 85% من وزن التفاحة بمعنى ان شجره تحمل 200 ك تفاح قد قامت برفع
> ماء وزنة 170 ك من باطن الارض الى ارتفاعات ليست بسيطة السؤال حبيبى كيف استطاعت شجرة بدون عقل بدون معدات بدون طاقة تحدى قوانين الجاذبية ورفع هذة الكمية من الماء و الف شكر اخى الحبيب على النصيحة الغالية ​



ايضا الكيروسين يرتفع تلقائيا في الفتيل للإنارة قبل ان تدخل الكهرباء بيوتنا تحتى مسمى الخاصية الشعرية .
يتميز الماء بالخاصية الشعرية Capillary action التي لها أهميتها حيث ينتقل الماء والمواد المذابة فيه خلال فراغات المواد المسامية بفعل قوة الشد السطحي surface tension والتصاق وتماسك الماء. فلو وضعت ورقة تواليت (نشاف) في كوب ماء. فلإنها مسامية سوف تتبلل من أسفل لأعلي. وهذه الخاصية الشعرية نجدها في جذور النباتات حيث يمتص الماء من التربة مذابا فيه المواد المغذية، لينتقل بفعلها من اسفل لأعلي ضد الجاذبية ويظل يرتفع حتى تتغلب الجاذبية عليه وتوقف صعوده. ولنتصور هذا لو وضعنا أنبوبة شعرية زجاجية في كوب ماء سنجد أن مستوي الماء بها أعلي من مستوي الماء في الكوب.

يمكن كتابة الخاصية الشعرية في محرك جوجل لتجد العديد من المقالات حول هذا الموضوع.


----------



## SMART2TROY (25 نوفمبر 2011)

jomma قال:


> ايضا الكيروسين يرتفع تلقائيا في الفتيل للإنارة قبل ان تدخل الكهرباء بيوتنا تحتى مسمى الخاصية الشعرية .
> يتميز الماء بالخاصية الشعرية capillary action التي لها أهميتها حيث ينتقل الماء والمواد المذابة فيه خلال فراغات المواد المسامية بفعل قوة الشد السطحي surface tension والتصاق وتماسك الماء. فلو وضعت ورقة تواليت (نشاف) في كوب ماء. فلإنها مسامية سوف تتبلل من أسفل لأعلي. وهذه الخاصية الشعرية نجدها في جذور النباتات حيث يمتص الماء من التربة مذابا فيه المواد المغذية، لينتقل بفعلها من اسفل لأعلي ضد الجاذبية ويظل يرتفع حتى تتغلب الجاذبية عليه وتوقف صعوده. ولنتصور هذا لو وضعنا أنبوبة شعرية زجاجية في كوب ماء سنجد أن مستوي الماء بها أعلي من مستوي الماء في الكوب.
> 
> يمكن كتابة الخاصية الشعرية في محرك جوجل لتجد العديد من المقالات حول هذا الموضوع.



هناك سؤال قديم لي له علاقة بالموضوع الخاص بالخاصية الشعرية وللاسف لم يجيب عليه أحد في هنا وهو ما هي الطاقة المستنفذة لرفع كمية المياه بالخاصية الشعرية علما بان كتلة الماء لم تنقص والضغط الجوي لم يقل وكتلة المواد الموجودة في النبات لم تقل بالطبع فهل من مجيب؟؟؟


----------



## zamalkawi (25 نوفمبر 2011)

يا أخ أحمد، قلت لك وقتها أن السبب في الخاصية الشعرية هو التوتر السطحي للسوائل
وفي هذا الرابط تجد شرحا جيدا
http://physics.stackexchange.com/questions/3859/capillary-action-and-conservation-of-energy

و"بالبلدي كدة" سأسألك سؤالا: عندما تضع قطعة قماش أو منديل في الماء، فيصعد الماء لأعلى بالخاصية الشعرية، ماذا تفعل لو أردت استرجاع الماء مرة أخرى؟؟ عليك أن تخرج الماء بالقوة بأن تضغط المنديل أو "تعصره"، أي أنك تحتاج لطاقة لفصل الماء مرة أخرى
معنى هذا (وهو المذكور في الرابط أعلاه) أن الطاقة التي ارتفع بها الماء هي طاقة تجاذب بين الماء والمادة، أي أن المادة جذبت الماء فالتصق الماء بها، ولفصلهما عليك بذل طاقة مرة أخرى

إخواني، نعم، قوانين الفيزياء ليست قرآنا، ومن اكتشفوها هم بشر مثلنا، ولكن كسر قوانين الفيزياء المعروفة والمتعارف عليها منذ قرون لا يكون بالتمني!! ولا دور للقناعة السلبية هنا، نعم نحن نعلم أن أي قانون فيزيائي هو عرضة لأن يكون خطأ، ولكن من يقول أن القانون خطأ عليه أن يتعلم، ويبحث، ويعرف
أما من يتكلم بدون علم ويفسر الأمور بسطحية فليس هذا هو المنهج العلمي الذي ننشده والذي يجب أن نكون عليه كمهندسين


----------



## SMART2TROY (25 نوفمبر 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> يا أخ أحمد، قلت لك وقتها أن السبب في الخاصية الشعرية هو التوتر السطحي للسوائل
> وفي هذا الرابط تجد شرحا جيدا
> http://physics.stackexchange.com/questions/3859/capillary-action-and-conservation-of-energy
> 
> ...



لا بل قوانين الفيزياء ما دامت قد جربت الاف المرات وتأكد صحته ستصبح مثلها مثل الكتب المقدس لانها اكتشاف لعمل وحكمة الخالق وانا بعيد عن كسر هذا القوانين ولا أحد هنا كفيل بالمساس منها 

اما المثال الذي طرحته حضرتك فهو يمثل الانتروبيا في القانون الثاني للثرموديناميك و بالطبع اقتنعت بمفهوم الانتروبيا 

والمشكلة فيه مثلا اننا اذا افترضنا ان الطاقة المهدرة هي الطاقة المسئولة عن التجاذب (فرضا) واننا نحتاج الى مقدار من الطاقة لمقاومة هذا القوى التجاذب بين المادة والماء 

طيب افترض اننا استجدمنا فتيل ساهم في رفع طن من السولار مثلا على مدى طويل بالطبع فهل مقدار الطاقة اللازمة لعصر هذا الفتيل وتجفيفه والعودة به للحالة الاولى ستكون مثل الطاقة اللازمة لرفع كتلة ضخمة كما ذكرت

هذه اسئلة تحيرني


----------



## jomma (25 نوفمبر 2011)

smart2troy قال:


> لا بل قوانين الفيزياء ما دامت قد جربت الاف المرات وتأكد صحته ستصبح مثلها مثل الكتب المقدس لانها اكتشاف لعمل وحكمة الخالق وانا بعيد عن كسر هذا القوانين ولا أحد هنا كفيل بالمساس منها
> 
> اما المثال الذي طرحته حضرتك فهو يمثل الانتروبيا في القانون الثاني للثرموديناميك و بالطبع اقتنعت بمفهوم الانتروبيا
> 
> ...



إذا كان ما تقصده رجوع الفتيل والكيروسين والمحيط إلى حالتهما الأصلية، فيجب ان تكون الطاقة المبذولة لعكس العملية اكبر من تلك اللازمة لرفع الكيروسين، وهذا ما ينص عليه القانون الثاني او مبداء زيادة الإنتروبي
ولكن يا سادة الا تروا ان الموضوع تشعب قليلا.:81:


----------



## محمد.المصري (26 نوفمبر 2011)

smart2troy قال:


> هناك سؤال قديم لي له علاقة بالموضوع الخاص بالخاصية الشعرية وللاسف لم يجيب عليه أحد في هنا وهو ما هي الطاقة المستنفذة لرفع كمية المياه بالخاصية الشعرية علما بان كتلة الماء لم تنقص والضغط الجوي لم يقل وكتلة المواد الموجودة في النبات لم تقل بالطبع فهل من مجيب؟؟؟




كيف حالك أخي أحمد نفتقد مشاركاتك الفعاله

*اظن انك تقصد سؤال مشاركتك من قبل هذه
* 


smart2troy قال:


> هو أذا ماكان الضغط الجوي لم يقل منه شئ وان كانت قوى التوتر السطحي لم تقل شئ وان كانت كتلة المياه وجدار الانبوب و كتلة الهواء لم تقل شئ واذا لم يكن الانبوب معرض لضوء أو حرارة حيث ستعمل الخاصية
> 
> يأتي هنا سؤالي لفظيا (ماهو نوع أو اسم الطاقة المستنفذة لرفع المياه في الخاصية الشعرية )



و كنت أجبت من قبل و لو أردت أن أوضح اكثر لوضحت 



محمد.المصري قال:


> يمكن تسميتها طاقة وضع
> 
> والآن مع الأفكار التي
> التي يظن البعض
> ...


----------



## ALAAMOH (26 نوفمبر 2011)

jomma قال:


> ايضا الكيروسين يرتفع تلقائيا في الفتيل للإنارة قبل ان تدخل الكهرباء بيوتنا تحتى مسمى الخاصية الشعرية .
> يتميز الماء بالخاصية الشعرية capillary action التي لها أهميتها حيث ينتقل الماء والمواد المذابة فيه خلال فراغات المواد المسامية بفعل قوة الشد السطحي surface tension والتصاق وتماسك الماء. فلو وضعت ورقة تواليت (نشاف) في كوب ماء. فلإنها مسامية سوف تتبلل من أسفل لأعلي. وهذه الخاصية الشعرية نجدها في جذور النباتات حيث يمتص الماء من التربة مذابا فيه المواد المغذية، لينتقل بفعلها من اسفل لأعلي ضد الجاذبية ويظل يرتفع حتى تتغلب الجاذبية عليه وتوقف صعوده. ولنتصور هذا لو وضعنا أنبوبة شعرية زجاجية في كوب ماء سنجد أن مستوي الماء بها أعلي من مستوي الماء في الكوب.
> 
> يمكن كتابة الخاصية الشعرية في محرك جوجل لتجد العديد من المقالات حول هذا الموضوع.


جزاك الله خيرا على الشرح الوافى انا قصدت بسؤالى ان الله وضع فى النبات خاصية تتغلب بها على قوانين الجاذبية التى عرفها البشر فمن الممكن ان تكون هناك خواص غير معلومة لنا الان
 تتغلب على قانون بقاء الطاقة 
فأرجو الا نقوم بأجهاض محاولات من يعمل على ذالك 
وهعرض فكرة كانت عندى ايضا يمكن تكون مفيدة لبعض مهندسى الميكانيكا 
واكيد كتير فكر فيها ممكن ببذل شغل بسيط رفع وزن كبير باستخدام الات الرفع كما فى كوريك السيارة طيب لو عملنا كرنك يعمل بجهد قليل باستخدام محرك كهربائى وبمشوار كبير نسبيا وقمنا بتركيب بساتم زيت على هذا الكرنك وركبنا فى الجهة الاخرى من البساتم والتى ستكون اكبر بالطبع كرنك اخر بمشوار اقل وقمنا بتركيب حدافة على هذا الكرنك ممكن الاستفادة بالفرق فى القوى واستخدامها انا كنت عامل تصميم بسيط وللاسف لن استطيع رفعة لانى خارج مصر والف شكر ​


----------



## ALAAMOH (26 نوفمبر 2011)

مهندس محمد المصرى استفدت كتير من شرحك الوافى جزاك الله خير بس لى سؤال عندك هل مقدار الطاقة الازم لرفع 100 لتر من الماء لمسافة عشرة امتار مثلا باستخدام انابيب شعرية هو نفس مقدار الطاقة اذا قمنا برفعها بدون استخدام الانابيب الشعرية​


----------



## محمد.المصري (27 نوفمبر 2011)

alaamoh قال:


> مهندس محمد المصرى استفدت كتير من شرحك الوافى جزاك الله خير بس لى سؤال عندك هل مقدار الطاقة الازم لرفع 100 لتر من الماء لمسافة عشرة امتار مثلا باستخدام انابيب شعرية هو نفس مقدار الطاقة اذا قمنا برفعها بدون استخدام الانابيب الشعرية​


 
لم افهم ماذا تقصد برفع الماء 

هل تقصد مثلا خزان اعلى منه خزان اخر بينهما انابيب شعرية !! 
في هذه الحاله تنعدم الخاصيه الشعرية لعدم و جود زاوية حادة

ام تقصد ان بعد ان يرتفع الماء في الانابيب الشعرية الى مستوى معين نرفع الماء الى مستوى أعلى منه !!
فى هذه الحالة سوف نبذل شغل اقل لأن الخاصية الشعرية تؤثر بقوة الى اعلي مما يقلل الشغل المبذول بشرط الا تصل مستوى الماء الى الاعلى الانبوبة حيت تتلاشى الخاصية الشعرية و تصبح انبوبة عادية 

و خلاصة نظرية الخاصية الشعرية "يمكن عرض القوانين و اثباتها لم يحتاج ذلك"

هناك قوة تؤثر في اعلى الأنبوبة عند سطح السائل فقط تؤثر الى اعلى او اسفل " حسب نوع السائل" على السائل اذا كانت الانبوبة ثابتة 
تعمل على رفع او خفض السائل الى ان يتساوى مقدار قوة وزن السائل مع القوة المؤثرة عند السطح "قوة التوتر السطحي" 









alaamoh قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على الشرح الوافى انا قصدت بسؤالى ان الله وضع فى النبات خاصية تتغلب بها على قوانين الجاذبية التى عرفها البشر فمن الممكن ان تكون هناك خواص غير معلومة لنا الان
> 
> تتغلب على قانون بقاء الطاقة ​​


​​اخي هناك طرق للتغلب على الجاذبية (بمفهوم ان تكون القوة المؤثرة على لجسم تساوي صفر) و ابسطها الطائرة فهي ترتفع و تتغلب علي الجاذبية ​​​


alaamoh قال:


> فأرجو الا نقوم بأجهاض محاولات من يعمل على ذالك ​​


​
من قال ذلك​​


alaamoh قال:


> وهعرض فكرة كانت عندى ايضا يمكن تكون مفيدة لبعض مهندسى الميكانيكا
> 
> واكيد كتير فكر فيها ممكن ببذل شغل بسيط رفع وزن كبير باستخدام الات الرفع كما فى كوريك السيارة طيب لو عملنا كرنك يعمل بجهد قليل باستخدام محرك كهربائى وبمشوار كبير نسبيا وقمنا بتركيب بساتم زيت على هذا الكرنك وركبنا فى الجهة الاخرى من البساتم والتى ستكون اكبر بالطبع كرنك اخر بمشوار اقل وقمنا بتركيب حدافة على هذا الكرنك ممكن الاستفادة بالفرق فى القوى واستخدامها انا كنت عامل تصميم بسيط وللاسف لن استطيع رفعة لانى خارج مصر والف شكر ​




أخي لا يوجد وجه مقارنة بين الشغل و القوة

و أرجو في هذه ان تكون بالرسم و ان تكون جزء جزء 

و أن يكون لديك علم عن قوانين اتزان العزوم و القوى !!


----------



## SMART2TROY (27 نوفمبر 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> كيف حالك أخي أحمد نفتقد مشاركاتك الفعاله
> 
> *اظن انك تقصد سؤال مشاركتك من قبل هذه
> *
> ...



شكرا على سؤالك عن حالي اخي العزيز مهندس محمد و اتمنى لك التوفيق و دوام الصحة
و شكرا للمهندس الزملكاوي والدكتور جمعة على ردهما السابق

مهندس محمد ارى اننا في حالة الخاصية الشعرية نكسب طاقة وضع لجزيئات الماء التى زاد ارتفاعها عن وضعها السابق كجزيئات وبالتالي فهي ليست الطاقة المستنفذة بل هي الطاقة المكتسبة
اذن هناك طاقة معينة استهلكت و استرعى انتباهي لفظ طاقة التجاذب التي ضمتها مشاركة الزملكاوي ربما اعرف ان اسمها قوى التجاذب اي قوة وليست طاقة لا أعرف سأحاول التحري والبحث في الموضوع أولا بتأني واذا لم أصل سألجأ اليكم بالتأكيد

وشكرا لك على نصيحة القراءة والمطالعة


----------



## ALAAMOH (30 نوفمبر 2011)

اخى الفاضل مهندس محمد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله قصدت بسؤالى اذا قمت برفع كمية من الماء بواسطة مضخة بقدرة معينة باستغلال الخاصية الشعرية هل لو قمت برفع نفس الكمية وفى نفس الوقت بدون استخدام الخاصية الشعرية سوف احتاج مضخة بقدرة اعلى


----------



## محمد.المصري (30 نوفمبر 2011)

alaamoh قال:


> اخى الفاضل مهندس محمد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله قصدت بسؤالى اذا قمت برفع كمية من الماء بواسطة مضخة بقدرة معينة باستغلال الخاصية الشعرية هل لو قمت برفع نفس الكمية وفى نفس الوقت بدون استخدام الخاصية الشعرية سوف احتاج مضخة بقدرة اعلى



هناك حالتان وضحتهما سابقا حيث عندما ترفع الماء في الأنابيب نقسمها الى مرحلتان

المرحلة الأولى نبدأ بملئ الأنابيب الى نهايتها (اي يصل الماء الى نهاية الأنابيب)
و فيها يكون الطاقة المبذولة في المضخة اقل دائما من طاقة وضع الماء الذي يملئ الأنابيب مهما كان ارتفاع الأنابيب

المرحلة الثانية بعد ان ملئ الأنابيب كلها بالماء و تريد ان ترفع الماء لمكان مرتفع
و فيها يكون الطاقة المبذولة في المضخة يساوي طاقة وضع الماء الذي خرج من الأنابيب
اي وفي هذه الحالة تعمل الأنابيب الشعرية كأنابيب عادية ليس لها خاصية شعرية


----------



## ALAAMOH (1 ديسمبر 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> هناك حالتان وضحتهما سابقا حيث عندما ترفع الماء في الأنابيب نقسمها الى مرحلتان
> 
> المرحلة الأولى نبدأ بملئ الأنابيب الى نهايتها (اي يصل الماء الى نهاية الأنابيب)
> و فيها يكون الطاقة المبذولة في المضخة اقل دائما من طاقة وضع الماء الذي يملئ الأنابيب مهما كان ارتفاع الأنابيب
> ...


الف شكر اخى الحبيب على التوضيح وجزاك الله خيرا ​


----------

